# Strongid-t affective on tapeworm?



## pinkfloyd (Sep 8, 2008)

both my kitties had, im pretty sure tapeworms, and they receieved strongid t at the vet, will this get rid of them all or will they need a different medication/or more doses. (a bunch of dead ones are on my kitties paw freaking me out!)


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

strongid isn't effective on tapeworms - you need something specifically for the tapeworms such as Drontal Plus.


----------

